# What is your, "Omg! What was I thinking!?!" Look?



## highonmac (May 24, 2009)

Okay, so not everybody has good days right? So at some point you must have created a looked you thought was nice only to find out later that you made a terrible mistake. Especially if some one points it out.

Example:
I wore sketch one day in the crease (and some other color on the lid) the apparently didn't not compliment each other well. When I did the look i thought it was sooooo purdy. Later that night at dinner my boyfriends bestfriend asked me to close my eyes.

Hes like "Your eye is bruised" His girlfriend then proceeded to say "No, thats her eyeshadow" I was like OH EM GE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So tell, did you have OMG moment like that? Ever? Care to share..we'd love to know


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2009)

Here is mine.  It's bright and loud, which I love, but what was I thinking with that triangle of purple in the crease?!?!?! And my brows have a life of their own in the picture as well.  And the lighting is bad.  It's just wrong in so many ways, oh well.

paix all around: Cool Heat-ish Look

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Okay, so not everybody has good days right? So at some point you must have created a looked you thought was nice only to find out later that you made a terrible mistake. Especially if some one points it out.

Example:
I wore sketch one day in the crease (and some other color on the lid) the apparently didn't not compliment each other well. When I did the look i thought it was sooooo purdy. Later that night at dinner my boyfriends bestfriend asked me to close my eyes.

Hes like "Your eye is bruised" His girlfriend then proceeded to say "No, thats her eyeshadow" I was like OH EM GE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So tell, did you have OMG moment like that? Ever? Care to share..we'd love to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## RedRibbon (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Here is mine.  It's bright and loud, which I love, but what was I thinking with that triangle of purple in the crease?!?!?! And my brows have a life of their own in the picture as well.  And the lighting is bad.  It's just wrong in so many ways, oh well.

paix all around: Cool Heat-ish Look_

 
I liked that look, very unique for eyemakeup! 

My worst was when I was nineteen and decided to match my eyemakeup up to my Indian outfit..the outfit was white with turquoise embroidery so I decided to wear bright white eyeshadow and blue mascara, as I'm Indian I had to put quite a bit of white on and as I hadn't mastered blending it looked like I had just appplied tippex to my eyelids.  My one saving grace was that as the day went on it kinda blended itself in the heat and the fact that I didn't apply it right up to my browline. 

I semi excuse my behaviour as this was back in 2001 at a time when really smooth and lilac eyelids were in fashion.


----------



## highonmac (May 24, 2009)

Lol "tippex" haha such a brown way to say white out hahah I love it! OMG the triangle is soo editorial lol! I love it. Its good that we learn from our mistakes right?


----------



## RedRibbon (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Lol "tippex" haha such a brown way to say white out hahah I love it! OMG the triangle is soo editorial lol! I love it. Its good that we learn from our mistakes right?_

 

It's called Tippex in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to think that I have learnt from my mistakes but I still make booboos like putting a thick line of eyeliner on my lids despite only tightlining making my eyes looks decent.


----------



## highonmac (May 24, 2009)

REALLY! My mommie calls it tippex i think its the british upbringing in desi countries thats why they call it that. Its funny how she says it though..its with a very thick brown accent lol


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

Mine was when I decided it was okay to be purple from head to toe.....It gave being like Barney a whole new meaning!!! needless to say...I def skipped Purple Rite lipstick!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...urpose-119261/


----------



## highonmac (May 24, 2009)

LOL You still look uber hawt tish hehe


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 24, 2009)

My biggest mistake was thinking unblended white e/s would make a nice brow highlight. I looked like a clown on crack.


----------



## Vixxan (May 24, 2009)

Mine was today when I tried to wear this look YouTube - Makeup Tutorial (blues).  My neighbors dog is still barking at me.  Scary!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 24, 2009)

Aw, lawd!  Mine was when my cousin & I snuck and experimented with lipstick in middle school.  This was when silver lipstick was in, and we paired it with black eyeliner (on our lips!!!) and silver bubble jackets.

And everybody else thought we were SOOOOOO cool.  I have destroyed any photographic evidence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This isn't me, but I thought I'd add a visual: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/183/3...c94cba.jpg?v=0


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Lol "tippex" haha such a brown way to say white out hahah I love it! *OMG the triangle is soo editorial lol!* I love it. Its good that we learn from our mistakes right?_

 
LMAO @ the bolded- Thanks!  Actually LMAO to everything in this thread!  And thanks for the clarification on Tippex.  I was very confused.


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 24, 2009)

Okay, bare study paint pot, with eyeliner, but I didn't blend the paint pot, so when it dried, it looked like grade school paste ugh. I'm sad to report this was in Jan


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 24, 2009)

Ohhhh man... where to start?  Most of it has to do with bad foundation matches, but then again, there were those times before I bought Vanilla pigment when I didn't know what an appropriate highlighter looked like....  I'll go through my FOTDs and find more...


----------



## d n d (May 24, 2009)

I probably have so many, but one I can think of was when I got Sea Me Shadestick and I decided to wear it on my lid...by itself.  Needless to say by the end of the day it was a turquoise creasy mess.


----------



## gabi03 (May 27, 2009)

ok so this isn't an eye look but when i was new to makeup i wore ruby woo lipstick...no liner. Then on top I put cult of cherry lipgloss. it was a orange goopy bleeding mess. ugh.


----------



## This Is Mine (May 27, 2009)

For my senior prom, I got my make up done at the Origin's counter in my local Macy's... big mistake. First of all, the section was dimly lit so they messed up on the foundation match and put a foundation 2 shades darker than me on. Then, the MA proceeded to give me a green cat eye wit ha horrific frosted purple lipstick topped off with too much blush. Yay. It's funny cause no one told me it looked bad (except I could tell something may have been off with my mom's reaction but I guess she was just trying to be supportive). Then I got the pictures......... Hot, sweaty, greasy, mess!


----------



## highonmac (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *This Is Mine* 

 
_For my senior prom, I got my make up done at the Origin's counter in my local Macy's... big mistake. First of all, the section was dimly lit so they messed up on the foundation match and put a foundation 2 shades darker than me on. Then, the MA proceeded to give me a green cat eye wit ha horrific frosted purple lipstick topped off with too much blush. Yay. It's funny cause no one told me it looked bad (except I could tell something may have been off with my mom's reaction but I guess she was just trying to be supportive). Then I got the pictures......... Hot, sweaty, greasy, mess!_

 
whoa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i won't be going to origins to get my makeup done any soon lol!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 28, 2009)

I just remembered another one which was FULLY the fault of Mr RR.

We were meant to be packing on Friday night as we were spending the weekend at my parents' house but we decided to go out and get a bit drunk instead.

So, come Saturday morning I was rushing around to get ready and the only foundation I could find was a set of Almay samples (enough to do one face) I had one colour for my mum and one colour for me.  He assured me that he had put my mum's testers in a bag so I whacked on the testers which were lying out, BIG MISTAKE. 

Him thinking he was being supportive didn't tell me until we got to my grandmother's house and then I needed him to hold back my hair (straightened hair curls tooo fast) whilst I washed my face in her bathroom. 

End result: Me looking like a hot, greasy mess with fuzzy hair.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (May 28, 2009)

lol basically anything i did before i started wearing MAC.
i pretty much stand by everything i wear, even if it's not my FAVORITE
(kinda like your child who gets arrested; you're disappointed but it's still yours, so you show up to the court date anyway).

my first foundation EVER was Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse that i bought myself freshman year of college. i never wore foundation before that so i just thought that as long as it covered all your unevenness and made your face one color, you were doing it right. i still look at the pictures and go "ugh".

oh and when i first bought Raizin blush. i never wore blush before that, so i had on A LOT. with Surreal (light blue) eyeshadow. and cranberry-colored lipstick.
*shakes head*
i felt like a clown... and looked it. but with way more makeup.


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Aw, lawd!  Mine was when my cousin & I snuck and experimented with lipstick in middle school.  This was when silver lipstick was in, and we paired it with black eyeliner (on our lips!!!) and silver bubble jackets.

And everybody else thought we were SOOOOOO cool.  I have destroyed any photographic evidence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This isn't me, but I thought I'd add a visual: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/183/3...c94cba.jpg?v=0_

 
You are not alone... back way back when I was a little dork who thought she was hot I was not afraid to rock the goth dead hooker lips! Although when I look back I wonder, what was worse, the makeup or my hair?


----------



## Curly1908 (May 29, 2009)

I forgot to add that there was no MAC where I grew up so I was wearing Fashion Fair Foundation for the longest.  I don't think I need to explain further...


----------



## swaly (May 31, 2009)

Freshman year. Art school. Sudden freedom + a stipend for books n' supplies n' stuff that partially went towards makeup + discovering online shopping for the first time.

I got my Kryolan UV palette that year, and let's just say...it wasn't pretty. I made many egregious mistakes as I overloaded on my newfound MAC and Sephora love, but the Kryolan was the worst of them all. All hopped up on lack of sleep, attending arty farty parties every night, me and my lady friends WAY overdid the neon. We looked like raver kids on drugs. I mean, our hearts were in the right place...but ooooh boy.

I still love my UV palette but I use it much more sparingly and know how to apply it. At least––that's what I think now! Maybe four more years down the line I'll say the same thing about my UV use now!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 31, 2009)

Ugh I hate to even remember... I wore white eyeliner everyday for 1 year straight...I was  14. Looking at the pictures of myself I wonder how I ever had friends or even dated ... AND how dare my friends and family not say to me.... What the Heck are you doing! lol.... it was bad


----------



## moonlit (May 31, 2009)

i got a new foundation from America and i had a cheapo brush and i applied foundation like paint on my face!!!

i went to a wedding.. my boss's wedding- i got to see the pics recently and omg I wanted to delete it from his album.. God kill me - such slimy oily face - looked like i spilled foundation on my face eeeeeeeeeeekkkssss...

*runs and hides off*


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 3, 2009)

When I was in high school and wore foundation that was 5 shades too light for me. Oh yeah, and I blended it onto my neck and chest. *shakes head*


----------



## zerin (Jun 5, 2009)

Back in highschool when I was in grade 9...I used to wear silver or white eyeliner on the lid....omg :S for some odd reason it was an IN thing for all the girls at that time and now I just shudder thinking WHY???  lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2009)

I decided that my blush would be an awesome all over the lid eyeshadow (brightener)... all the way up to the brows... I also used the blush brush to apply it, so it was pretty much just in the general area of my eyes... my friend asked me if I had an eye infection or was on drugs.


----------



## mern (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I decided that my blush would be an awesome all over the lid eyeshadow (brightener)... all the way up to the brows... I also used the blush brush to apply it, so it was pretty much just in the general area of my eyes... my friend asked me if I had an eye infection or was on drugs._

 





 I actually lol'd at this. Thats way too cute.

I cant really think of much other than the neon green lids and thick black eyeliner in grade 6.. eww


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 5, 2009)

I wore Blue glitter lipstick in the 6th grade lol


----------



## anita22 (Jun 5, 2009)

Back in the days when I did NOT know what a duochrome was, I had this bronzey coloured pigment. Anyway one night I was going out and I didn't have any bronzer so I just powdered some of this bronzey pigment on my face (not realising that it actually went on RED... and the lighting in the bathroom was bad so I couldn't tell anyway!). So, once I was ready, I went into the main area of the hostel I was living in, and this guy basically laughed his ass off at me and asked why I was soooo red!!

It's amusing now, but I was somewhat mortified at the time (he made fun of me!! In spanish!!!)


----------



## Noussie (Jun 10, 2009)

A few years ago..when i had just started wearing make up i actually tought bronzer was supposed to go all over my face. 
It was this awful cheap muddy bronzer and i remember it made me look crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didnt notice how crazy unitl i walked out the door and saw my reflection in some mirror.. i swear i looked like one of those orangey harajuku girls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Needless to say the bronzer found its way to the bin that same day..


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 10, 2009)

oh my gosh this is a funny thread to read hahaha =]  aww poor anita22 with the duochrome!!


----------



## Ange1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I bought a lot of warm looking neutral shade form nyx to practice with. *Shakes head* I learned the hard way that cool neutrals are the way to go with my skin tone. lol


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 21, 2009)

I recall wearing white and blue eyeshadow back in the day (around age 18)... I knew little about blending; I just grabbed a Cover Girl quad (I assumed they were all "meant" to go together!) and used the colours in sequence. Chalk white is NOT meant as a highlight on a brown girl.  Hell at that point I'm surprised I even knew enough to put on a highlight.

...Suffice to say, my mom _tried_ to tell me it looked terrible. My best friend was more tactful but I thought they were both wrong until after the fact. I have the pics somewhere, too, since it was my birthday and my best friend was taking me for dinner!

After that it was many years before I was convinced I could/should wear anything but neutrals and even these days I still have my doubts sometimes.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I recall wearing white and blue eyeshadow back in the day (around age 18)... I knew little about blending; I just grabbed a Cover Girl quad (I assumed they were all "meant" to go together!) and used the colours in sequence. Chalk white is NOT meant as a highlight on a brown girl.  Hell at that point I'm surprised I even knew enough to put on a highlight..._

 
those covergirl quads are BAD NEWS ok!
lol, i wore the hell out of them... and BEFORE i wore primer!
so what was a beautiful sea-colored gradient going across my eyelid turned into this sea-colored throw up mess, but with way more sparkle.
i still remember putting up an away message complaining about all that glitter that fell all over my face and saying, "IT LOOKS LIKE I JUST FUCKED A PIXI!"


and lol, i wouldve assumed they were all meant to go together too, seeing how they're in the same quad and all. and it's funny how it took that quad to teach you the difference between WHITE and beige as a highlighter. 
*sigh* good times...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2009)

Using Coffee as a liner. I feel the shame as I write this. I will chalk it up to youth and being easily influenced by the likes of Foxy Brown.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_those covergirl quads are BAD NEWS ok!
lol, i wore the hell out of them... and BEFORE i wore primer!
so what was a beautiful sea-colored gradient going across my eyelid turned into this sea-colored throw up mess, but with way more sparkle.
i still remember putting up an away message complaining about all that glitter that fell all over my face and saying, "IT LOOKS LIKE I JUST FUCKED A PIXI!"


and lol, i wouldve assumed they were all meant to go together too, seeing how they're in the same quad and all. and it's funny how it took that quad to teach you the difference between WHITE and beige as a highlighter. 
*sigh* good times..._

 

You know what... sometime after that CG experience I read a makeup artist's book (I can't remember whose...) which said that quads were a waste of money as they would often group colours that were supposed to be "logical" together but that couldn't all be used on one person.  It said that you'd be better off buying single shadows and coordinating them on your own instead of buying a pre-made collection.

I know we often look at them as simplifying makeup rules and coordinating shades but if you think about it...there are often colours in a kit/pre-made palette that just make NO sense for a given skintone. For that reason alone (for better or worse!) I haven't bought a pre-made quad since. Not even *gasp* MAC...no matter how gorgeous the packaging!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 22, 2009)

I used to experiment with lilac Wet n Wild lipstick...without putting on chapstick. LOL


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 22, 2009)

About quads: I think that applies for every quad I've ever bought apart from the Bobbi Brown quad as I can use everything in that and it looks ok. 

I have a Smashbox quad that I'm selling because the colour doesn't show on my skin but if it did, I would use every colour in that quad as they all go together and alone. 

I have another Smashbox quad which has nice colours in it but there is an orangey shade which looks very nice but when I put it on I look like I've smeared brickdust on my eyes.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_About quads: I think that applies for every quad I've ever bought apart from the Bobbi Brown quad as I can use everything in that and it looks ok. 

I have a Smashbox quad that I'm selling because the colour doesn't show on my skin but if it did, I would use every colour in that quad as they all go together and alone. 

I have another Smashbox quad which has nice colours in it but there is an orangey shade which looks very nice but when I put it on I look like I've smeared brickdust on my eyes._

 
Ah I think that's the very trouble with quads!  I often _want_ to buy them... (I almost caved on the Hello Kitty palette with Romping in it because I missed C-Shock)..but then I would've ended up with Yogurt which would've done nothing but look like a hot, chalky mess!

Sometimes I really wish they'd just release single pots/pans...but that's how marketing gets ya!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Ah I think that's the very trouble with quads!  I often want to buy them... (I almost caved on the Hello Kitty palette with Romping in it because I missed C-Shock)..but then I would've ended up with Yogurt which would've done nothing but look like a hot, chalky mess!

Sometimes I really wish they'd just release single pots/pans...but that's how marketing gets ya!_

 
Exactly! The annoying thing is when they put stuff into a palette and you use the shade you love then realise they only do it in that palette so you're stuffed again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's why I like the fact that more and more companies now let you make your own palettes.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 22, 2009)

There's a slew of mistakes that I've made but some that stand out:

Wearing clinique foundation. My goodness, I looked like a corpse. There was a gray overcast to my face. Even my dad, who never notices anything, said "are you ok?".

Even to this day I am guilty of applying too much blush. I don't know what it is. I start off building and building, but suddenly, it's way too much. Not so much now, but wow it was bad in the beginning.

Being an eyeshadow rookie is the worst. I did not blend at all. It was a hot mess one time when I used a mufe shimmery green shadow from my lashline to my brow bone. Please don't laugh, please! My manager said "whoa beam me up scottie". Several times I've had to wash my face at work in the beginning. 

Ok. That's enough emabrrassing myself.


----------



## ebonylady (Jul 22, 2009)

In 8th grade I used to wear bright pink, MATTE lipstick and black eyeliner. But not just any eyeliner.  I think it was actually an eyebrow pencil and we used to have to light on fire and let it melt a little, then put it on.  Did anybody else do that? Then to top off my "look" I would use ELECTRIC BLUE mascara...about 5 coats of it.  I'm cracking up just thinking about it.  I was a hot mess.


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I use to burn the tips of the red Maybelline eyeliners in our school bathroom. I almost got suspended for 3 days for having a lighter on school grounds but my mom told them I was home schooled in elementary and middle school so didn't know better. She went home and yelled for an hour about me owning a lighter and asked if I smoked cigarettes like my friend Michelle. I'm guilty of putting obscene blue anything on my face but I'm trying to kick the habit. Thanks for the laugh....omg my mom would laugh at this one now._

 

Oh man... weren't you ever scared you'd hurt yourself?!  Carmindy (What Not To Wear) made a point of forcing a woman not to do that in one episode...!

(Was there an actual point to burning eyeliner tips?!)


----------



## nongoma (Jul 23, 2009)

*If I'm breaking a rule here please forgive me and let me know if I need to change anything*

So I read this thread and it amused me intensly. I thought, rather than try to explain my previous faces, it would be better to just show you my "OMG! What was I thinking?!?! Face

First up the Glitterbomb:- 






I thought it was very cool to have disco balls on my eyelids. 

Next, the "MacDonald Golden Arches" brows and unblended lipliner






And finally, The "I'm so sexy I can wear anything" face:-






I'm pretty sure I'm wearing ruby woo on my lips and some barry m eyeshadow. The picture explains itself. 

But nowadays I look like this:-






I think it looks a little better personally...


----------



## Licota (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha, I remember to put black H&M eyeliner only under the eye, and a little brown mascara. Must looked awful... And of course, the eyeliner was not blended out. 

Another thing, not what I did, but I remember girls at high-school put so much black mascara on and  black eyeliner, so their eyes looked like spiders! Uck!


----------



## User27 (Jul 23, 2009)

****


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 23, 2009)

I learned the hot liner trick in a magazine. Did you? It's amazing what they will tell us to do!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_When it was heated, it sent on darker. Only problem was it would be clumpy and thick if you didn't let it reharden a little bit. You'd have really thick black eyeliner but there was always a risk of burning yourself. You'd have black residue up in your eyes from applying it that way too. 

I'm a liquid liner person now but but god, that stuff was hard to get off back in the day. I chalk it up to young and dumb but I didn't hurt myself.....my friend burnt her lower lid and I called her a dumbass. We were both dumbasses and just didn't know it yet....thank god for liquidlast liner and glitter liner....way more fun. Fluidlines are my friend now too and don't make me look like a damn raccoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh man... that's so crazy. I'm scared just thinking about it! LOL (Glad you didn't hurt yourself!)  I totally hear you on loving Liquidlast and Fluidlines though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Complete aside (somewhat more on topic with the OP), when I was in undergrad I had a roommate who would separate her lashes one by one using a pin. No idea how she managed not to stab herself in the eye in the poor light of our residence bathrooms!  (She did have nice lashes though.) She was one of those people who spent an hour to look totally natural...which I guess makes sense if you're using something that has the potential to blind you.


----------



## missmolliecule (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG so many.

Brows in general : Having them look like S***!!!





(that was like my 2nd or 3rd FOTD)

Having them WAAAAYYYY too small for my face:
and then having them WAYYYY tooo BIIGGGG for my face! sad thing this was just over a year ago!


HAHA! I'm sure I will continue making more mistakes!!


----------



## macfabulous (Jul 26, 2009)

looooool at all of these! my saaad story makes me cry just to think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....so anyways when i was about 13 i was wearing a bright green and electric blue outfit, so i put bright green eyeshadow on one eyelid and bright blue eyeshadow on the other lid, then i put blue lipstick on one lip and green lipstick on the other lip!WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! WHAT WAS I THINKING???!!! haha! also wen i first ever went to mac years ago, the ma mismatched me to an nc45 and chose studio stick, so i just bought it, thinking she knows best, nooooo she didnt! dark orange mess! yuckkkkk! the worst thing is i used it for a while because it was the closest match i would get!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 26, 2009)

I like your original FOTDs! I think your blending is lovely. (Far better than I accomplished then...LOL) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmolliecule* 

 
_OMG so many. Haha my first FOTD... I thought it was sooo cool. 




9th grade! Haha

Brows in general : Having them look like S***!!!





(that was like my 2nd or 3rd FOTD)

Having them WAAAAYYYY too small for my face:








I mean, I think I single-handedly ruined that family picture haha!

and then having them WAYYYY tooo BIIGGGG for my face! sad thing this was just over a year ago!





HAHA! I'm sure I will continue making more mistakes!!_


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 27, 2009)

I've just been made aware of other blunders from my past, blunders which I hoped nobody had remembered but thanks to my uncle wanting to put a collection of photos showing our family through the ages together have been dredged up again. 

There are photos of me wearing dark chocolate liner on my lips with no lipstick and bright white eyeshadow.  There is another photo of me aged 17 wearing smeared bright white eyeshadow (which I thought was the best thing ever because I bought it from Topshop).  There are pics where I went through my "match your eye makeup to your outfit" stage and I'm wearing reds, pinks and yellows on my lashes.

My favourite "bad" photo is my blue look, I was wearing a blue Indian outfit and had decided to wear bright blue eyeshadow (which looks like chalk) and even brighter blue mascara.  I look like I've had an eye transplant from an alien.


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine was back in the day(high school)...white eyeliner!!


----------



## snkatha (Aug 30, 2009)

Me thinking i've look super fly in red lipstick on my eighteenth birthday. Unfortunately i was going out for dinner so after the meal, the photos show a line of red lip liner on my bare mouth. Eek!


----------



## snkatha (Aug 30, 2009)

Or at sixteen tweezing my eyebrows super thin a la pamela anderson then drawing them in with black pencil. Hallelujah am wiser!


----------



## Cherrymint (Aug 30, 2009)

Hehe. RAINBOW EYES! I still look back at the picture where I had this look and was wearing some yellow shirt with colorful hearts...I was like: "what the...?"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just for laughs...do you gals remember this moment on the Simpsons?"Homer's Make-up Gun"


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_Hehe. RAINBOW EYES! I still look back at the picture where I had this look and was wearing some yellow shirt with colorful hearts...I was like: "what the...?"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just for laughs...do you gals remember this moment on the Simpsons?"Homer's Make-up Gun"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 





 That is one of my all time favourite Simpsons scenes when Marge says "Homie, you've got it set on whore". 

When my youngest brother was in primary school I went to pick him up and this lady who was the mum of a boy in his class used to paint her brows in.  It rained that day and her whole face ran, I remember this boy looking at her and running away crying, he had a fear of clowns and thought one had been bought to life.


----------



## RussianRedDani (Aug 30, 2009)

Two words. Grunger-phase.

Yes because black, unblended eyeshadow and black lipstick is always a winner.

There are no photos of this period of my life, my parents were far too embarrassed.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Aug 30, 2009)

haha I love this topic! Here's mine...one clubbing night, I wore bright blue eyeshadow (Freshwater) and.. hot pink lips! None of my friends said anything, but I swear they thought I was inspired by MIMI from the Drew Carey show!


----------



## Sammaji (Aug 31, 2009)

So I have this picture I took with my husband. I am wearing bright pink eyeshadow (I forget which brand/color) with really dark lipstick, I think it was MAC lipstick in Deep Love. I topped it off with a Kelly Green shirt and necklace!!! OMG it photographed sooo terribly! Never. Again. lol By the way I'm a NC55 if that helps put things into perspective....


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 31, 2009)

How about painterly paint pot with just eyeliner and mascara...(because I liked how it looked). One morning my mom told me what's wrong with your eyes?!? I realized now I probably looked like a freak...omg seriously what was I thinking?!?!

Or how about for my cousins sweet sixteen, our dresses were mint green and I thought wearing wearing mint green eyeliner looked so hot !!..just mint green eyeliner and clear lipgloss on my lips!! the rest of my cousins thought it looked so hot, so I put it on them too !!! wtfffffffff.

oh and my favorite. Back in hs when all i saw around me was the chola lips...so i figured that's how I had to do my lips...Brown lipliner, NO lipstick, and just clear lipgloss. LMAO


----------



## AdrianUT (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine was "chola lips" and silver or white eyeliner across the top lashline, unblended. This was in middle school...those where the days.


----------

